# Already fuzzy??



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

My 5 day old babies already have peach fuzz and look pretty big for their age.. they look more like 9-10 day old babies. Do some babies just grow faster than others? Could it be because of there litter size? (6 babies)


----------



## kenbofosho (Nov 26, 2016)

Some babies do develop faster than others for sure. the ones i posted were large like that for about 4 days before they opened their eyes which is very close to your situation. My older babies literally grew testicles overnight lol. they just grow super fast so take pictures while they are tiny because they wont be like that in a few hours


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Smaller litters do often develop a little faster. Like my litter of 6 started to have hints of opening their eyes on day 11, and were open on day 12 when it is usually 2 weeks or so that it happens. 
But babies develop and grow super fast, blink of an eye really! It is just a couple weeks and poof they are rats! lol

5 days they should have a good fuzz on them, you can post pics? How much do they weigh?

I spam these links alot so if I already gave them to you sorry lol 
Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42
my pages:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/sexing
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/baby-development


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

I can take pics and weigh them in a couple hours


----------

